# what is doing this to my toms?



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

i was very excited to get home yesterday and pic these three toms and saw this!! i built a structure around the tom plants with netting around it a month ago, no holes in the netting anywhere. who's the culprit? i do not think it is a squirrel or a bird....do i worm problem?


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Maybe a mouse?


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

rodent


----------



## TRW (Nov 30, 2006)

Don't feel to bad my first red one got pecked by birds yesterday. From now on as soon as they start to turn red _I am picking them. I would agree it does not look like a bird probaly a mouse or rat._


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

traps will go out tonight! thanks!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Put your game camera out.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Possum and/or rat...good luck. Once they get a taste you have 2 choices, kill the critter or write off the 'maters.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*Tomatoes*

Squirrel did it. Allmost got hit by one last year when it fell out of the tree I walked under. Pick them when they start to blush and let them sit on a counter in the house.:cheers:


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Get your Game Camera out.
Here are the results of my cameras last year.
Not mice, but rats.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Blue.dog said:


> Get your Game Camera out.
> Here are the results of my cameras last year.
> Not mice, but rats.


yep...got a cam on them now. no pics as of yet. sneeky lil bstr'ds.


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

Mice/Rat I bet. Same thing happened to me last year, and I posted up on hear for some help. I put out some poison baits near the garden, and a few days later found 2 dead rats and problem solved.


----------

